# Tomb of Aztec Emperor



## Rosemary (Nov 21, 2006)

Archaeologists have found signs that the tomb of an Aztec emperor could be beneath recently excavated stone monolith showing a fearsome, blood-drinking god.  This would be the first burial site found of a leader of the 1427-1521 Aztec empire.  
  The stone was unearthed at the western face of the Templo Mayor, the Aztec’s main religious site.  It was found in the spot where the Aztecs were believed to have cremated their leaders and buried their ashes.  A date carved on the stone suggested it contained the remains of Emperor Ahuizotl, 1486-1502 who was the father of Montezuma.  Carvings on the stone also show the Aztec god of the earth, Tlaltecuhtili, depicted as a woman with huge claws.  Tlaltecuhtli was believed to devour the dead and then give them new life.  The god was so fearsome that the Aztecs normally buried depictions of her face-down in the earth.

_It will be interesting to see if more tombs are to be found in this location. _


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 21, 2006)

Now that IS interesting!  And as the Aztec empire is fairly unknown (or should I say limited) historically, that find could be very very interesting indeed.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 22, 2006)

On a somewhat related note:

Peruvian archaeologists excavate tombs - Yahoo! News

Seems we're going to be learning a heck of a lot more about these cultures (relatively) soon....


----------

